# Bettas having somewhat of a relationship with their owner?



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Do you think that bettas build like a relationship with their owners?

I do. 

My second betta Fury especially did. He would follow me around the room by swimming back and forth throughout his tank. He would greet me when I can up to the tank, always gave me these cute eyes. Boy was Fury a charmer. 

My 3rd betta I thought did too. He'd come up to the tank, and always like to say hi. Cute little guy he was.

I believe that bettas do build bonds with their owners. At least mine did. They always liked to come and say hello. 

How about your bettas? Do yours seem to relationships with you?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think they get stimulated because you provide the foodz :mrgreen:


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha I bet!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I think they get stimulated because you provide the foodz :mrgreen:


I agree lol

Mine LOVE me for my noms... true cupboard love ^_^

It's all good though, they can love my noms.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I had two of these










jump out of their tank yesterday. One I caught in my hand and the other had to get picked off the carpet from under the rack.

All because I was taking too long to put their food in. 

I do think that bettas are very curious fish and mine always seem interested in watching me (possibly to see if I have food) if I am in the same room as they are.

I don't care if it's anthropomorphising, I always talk to my bettas when I am doing tank changes etc. because I do think that they do get some kind of enjoyment/mental enrichment in interacting with me.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

LBF, we talk to ours too.. they think we're nuts


----------



## zombielicious13 (Jan 11, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I had two of these jump out of their tank yesterday. One I caught in my hand and the other had to get picked off the carpet from under the rack.
> 
> All because I was taking too long to put their food in.


 
Haha, my betta did the SAME thing two days ago...it surprised the heck outta me! :shock: I tried catching him on the way down, but ended up having to pick him up off of the carpet. He was pretty calm though, I'll give him that.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Once one of my plakat males (he used to jump out on you if you leaned over his tank or so much as looked in his direction) ended up jumping into the very small plastic container full of cold tap water I had been thawing his bloodworms in. 

I freaked out thinking he was going to die. But nope he just sat there eating as many bloodworms as he could until I got him out. 

It scares the heck out of you when they go sailing merrily past haha. I swear they get this twinkle in their eye and their little back end starts wobbling when they think of jumping.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I make kissy noises, like I do with the cats :roll::lol:


----------



## cole mccallister54321 (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha so much joy with bettas I love em but always get the short end of the stick and buy old old bettas so the most life is 6-11 months with each Betta but mine is always shy-ish and died a month ago from wedging his head in between to rocks when i i was gone and drownd may Alpha rest in peace for he was far too curious yes my betta was named Alpha pretty ironic but yes they do form a sort of bond if they are in group of a 2 or by themselves .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

all of mine readily jump in anticipation of food. i havent had one jump out of the tank yet but the water was low enough to stop it.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I think so. I wave goodbye to Rain everyday and he swims to the end of the tank to see me off. And when I come back, he's in the front of the tank to greet me (whether or not it's for food, we may never know, hahaha). I like to talk to Rain (when nobody's here of course, or else my roommate would think I'm a loony) and he just stares at me.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My kids all dance when I talk to them. I love it


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Harlot, my very first betta, would swim erratically when he saw me and even make eye contact. Boy, I loved that kiddo so much. I wish he were still with me.


----------



## stuntman2946 (Feb 8, 2013)

i think mine does, he will play with me alot more easy than he will play with my wife


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My male is very particular and doesn't like my husband too much. He tends to sulk in a corner and stare at my hubby, and take his sweet time coming to the top for is food. But with me, almost as soon as he sees me, he's out and swimming around, or zooms to the top when I lift the lid. 
My female seems to like both my hubby and I, but flares at my hubby a little more often than she does at me. Also, she will jump if I take too long feeding her or if I have my fingers near the surface when I'm cleaning. She has actually jumped completely out (I believe chasing one of the millions of fruit flies infesting our house at the time) and spent at least a half an hour of the water.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Mine love anyone that brings them food  The sorority especially will swarm to the side of the tank you are on, probably hoping you are bringing more food. Even if it's food related love, they do interact in a much more direct way. The tetras will drift up to the top at feeding time, zip around eating, and wander off. The bettas swarm and wiggle and dance and slide over and under each other trying to get to the next pellet. Same action. One kind just puts on a better show!


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

popcorn gets soo happy when he heres my voice he comes over and pookes his head out


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Link comes over to the front of the tank whenever I get anywhere near him. He also does it for my fiance, and probably would for anyone walking by. He's just a social fish.  Even if it is just for food, I still like to think it's cause he's happy to see us.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I think bettas definitely do. All five of mine greet me, but completely ignore anyone else.


----------

